# Black Hawaiian Sheep



## carolinagirl (May 17, 2011)

I was looking for a couple of dorper ewes to go with my herd and ran across a guy that has a couple of Black hawaiian ewe lambs for sale.  So I am getting them.  I am also getting a barbado ewe who's been bred to a Dorper ram. Anyone here have Black Hawaiians?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 18, 2011)

Well, I changed my mind.  The more research I did on them, the more I decided they were just not what I needed.  I want to improve carcass size on the Barbados Blackbelly, no decrease it and the hawaiians are smaller and wilder than BBs.  Sure don't want that!  I'll keep looking for katahdins and/or dorpers.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 20, 2011)

Yikes, I missed your OP somehow.


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 20, 2011)

I love my Katahdins.


----------

